# Dragonfly?



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

There's a little dragonfly trapped in our apartment and I'm kind of afraid he'll get into Rocko's cage and become a snack. He's just one of those tiny little dragonflies, not the big loud ones. I've been chasing him around with a plastic cup trying to catch him and put him outside, but he's really fast and so small that I lose sight of him.

Would it be harmful to Rocko if he ate a little dragonfly?
Also.. does anyone have any advice for catching him and putting him outside? Aside from my concern for Rocko, I don't want the little guy to starve..


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Outside bugs aren't recommended cause there is no way to tell where its been and what its been into to. They are very hard to catch though lol  If I can do a sneak attack a cup with a piece of paper helps, once the cup is over it you can slide a piece of paper under it and make it outside without it escaping. They are hard to catch though so I know what you are going through, good luck on getting the dragonfly out


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

**imagines running around house with a pool net to catch dragonfly**


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

If you're having trouble catching it I wonder if Rocko would be able to. Quigley is useless at catching bugs which I know from our cricket adventures. I'm guessing the chances of the dragonfly getting into Rocko's cage and Rocko actually wanting to eat it and then catching would be pretty slim. 

Have you tried turning all the lights off and opening the window (or door) during the day so the dragonfly moves towards the light and out the window?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

hedgielover said:


> If you're having trouble catching it I wonder if Rocko would be able to. Quigley is useless at catching bugs which I know from our cricket adventures. I'm guessing the chances of the dragonfly getting into Rocko's cage and Rocko actually wanting to eat it and then catching would be pretty slim.


That's what I thought about a fly once. My happily lounging snugglebug (who routinely manages to fun too far and sit on top of mealies and crickets without catching them :roll: ) saw that fly and BAM! No more fly.

Happy dragonfly adventures


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry, I completely forgot about this post and didn't update on my dragonfly misadventures. :roll: 

The little guy flew around the house for a few days, and then one day landed right on my shirt in the kitchen! I walked outside and brushed him off and we all lived happily ever after.
 

It was like he was saying, "Okay, I've made you worry for a few days now. Time for me to return to my dragonfly duties outside."


----------

